# Craigs list gold



## bikecrazy (Dec 30, 2014)

I am calling dibs on this one!
http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/bik/4789420305.html


----------



## bricycle (Dec 30, 2014)

Sheeeech......


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 30, 2014)

Didn't PC buy the whole huffy company for less than that?? 



bikecrazy said:


> I am calling dibs on this one!
> http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/bik/4789420305.html


----------



## decotriumph (Dec 30, 2014)

Hmm. One place he says it has been "carefully stored for the last 34 years" and in another "carefully stored for the last 33 years." Obviously, one of those years is in question and I want to know why.


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 30, 2014)

Hmmmmm.......Lost year, that could explain a lot.


----------



## Crazy8 (Dec 30, 2014)

decotriumph said:


> Hmm. One place he says it has been "carefully stored for the last 34 years" and in another "carefully stored for the last 33 years." Obviously, one of those years is in question and I want to know why.





It was a leap year.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 30, 2014)

Sorry guys. Plane ticket in hand and I'm flying out tonight to pick this beauty up!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 30, 2014)

Damn Mike you always beat me to the good stuff! First class I'm sure--enjoy the flight. V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Dec 30, 2014)

to nice to put together,should be in a museum


----------



## Duchess (Dec 30, 2014)

Is that stem just a rolled piece of steel, not even a seam-welded tube?!


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 30, 2014)

Sorry Mike I had family in the area, this baby is all mine. *WINNING!*


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 31, 2014)

you can be sure Alexandra will continue to maintain this treasure, after all, nobody bought it in 1980, either.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 31, 2014)

*Does anyone remember whe Craigslist was actually a good deal buying market?  I mean, once in a blue moon it still is, but more than often it's higher than ebay or higher than retail, and so much buyer beware nonsense it's incredible.
RIP Craigslist*


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 1, 2015)

my buddy got a near mint Univega mixte for $125, and rebuilt it for his wife - much like ebay, there are good deals and bad


----------



## marius.suiram (Jan 1, 2015)

This beauty will stay on CL for the next 33 or 34 years...


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 1, 2015)

In 34 years, it will take $2999 to buy a cup of coffee.


----------



## HARPO (Jan 5, 2015)

Did anyone inform him that he forgot the decimal point after the first number 9? Maybe he still thinks that it reads $29.99...which is still to much...


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 7, 2015)

I would say $400 max. I sell 10 speeds with new tires, tubes, cables, brake all tuned ready to go for $150-$300, sometimes more if I get a high end model like a Fugi I have right now for $500 here in NYC where they are incredibly desirable especially when it comes to Hipsters. Seller must be on some powerful hallucinogen when they came up with that price


----------

